
The First 3D Color X-Rays - erentz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqUYYF6KmW0
======
dTal
I got sidetracked by the amazing VR display. Seems it's just glasses and
headtracking? You'd think such a simple tech would be mainstream. I've been
meaning to hack something similar together with anaglyph glasses and my
webcam, but I'm blown away by how good the fully fledged system looks.

~~~
sand500
Maybe look into trackIR or Freetrack head tracking. 3dD monitors have been
around for a while too. I think the use case of head tracking or 3D alone is
too niche.

~~~
dTal
Yes, I have used TrackIR. It's just an IR camera and some IR LEDs. My laptop
has both of those built-in. It just seems odd that with nothing more than
that, plus a trivially cheap pair of shutter glasses, I could achieve the
appearance of a full holographic display - and this isn't already mainstream.
Or even widely demoed. Or even, apparently, a little Github repository
somewhere. And yet it's apparently widely used in medical imaging. What gives?

------
pietroglyph
This should probably have [video] in the title.

Also great to see some Tom Scott on here! This is just one of many videos in
the “Built for Science” series.

